# Lochinvar Knight



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah or Neah And why?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*no way*

it is now made by A.o.smith...

does that not tell you enough??..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Yeah or Neah And why?


pilot if you are going to start a thread.... 

You need to put a little more into it....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah.

Solid product / good price.

Made in TN.

Nuff said.....


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

We have put in a few and have had good luck with them. They now have a wall mounted model WHN... with 96% AFUE.

It does not need a separate relay for the system pump if only one zone.

You can program it to ramp up the temp after a certain period of time on a call for heat if not satisified. Like with pogrammable tstats.

You can have 3 separate t-stat inputs for different types of heat emitters in a home- with 3-different outdoor reset parameters.

It stainless not Aluminum.

The most difficult thing about them is setting the parameters but have a software program that you can plug a laptop into via usb and set them with that.

I say "Yea"


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

so you tell us "yea or nay" ? What are your thoughts?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, although Iam also a little concerned that as mentioned before ao smith is now making them. I like the features the interface provide for setup and they are quiet . Iam also suprised how many other companys like lars also use the same heat exchanger. 

Then sometimes I dont want an interface telling me whats going on, all I want is to be working on an old dirty antiquated oil-fired riello power-burner on a hydrotherm reading gauges smokespotting adjusting and tweaking and also the awesome sound.:thumbup:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

AO smith bought them a year ago, but they didn't change the design or make them. It's all lochinvar.

Not true on their POS tanks though.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Never used the tanks. I do like knights and the armor no beefs. Was looking at a response to an old thread about issues posted under condensing water heaters saying they were expensive and troublesome. Thought I would let others respond to their findings.


----------

